# what does "Employment Contract" DOB mean?



## gero (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear all
I sent my Employment Contract last week it was signed by me and by the employer..
today i have recieved an e-mail from my CO asking me to provide the reference number or the DOB of the employment contract ...what does that mean?
thanks in advance,,


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry, I have no idea. DOB, date of birth? I tried to search on Google and the Immigration website, but couldn't see anything.

I would be seeking further clarification from your CO.


----------

